# Here is my website!



## jonnytranscend (Jun 13, 2011)

Ive been making a living off woodworking most my life. Its really all i know and i am lucky to have been able to do this due to my dad teaching me. I have a solid customer basis and stay pretty busy all year long. I am also a visual artist and i just recently built a website with my full portfolio.

http://www.jonnytranscend.com


----------



## speedpro50 (Feb 1, 2011)

You should post up some of your projects on the site and share about them.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Impressive site, Jonny. I found it very engaging and intriguing. I appreciate that the Flash is understated-it makes it much more accessible to me.

The last three pix in Woodwork of the pink building-is that your shop?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I like the idea, but for those who have slow computers flash takes longer to load.


----------



## jonnytranscend (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I am not your typical woodworker as you can see i am also a artist. I travel all over Texas both painting live and showing art. At the same time I also complete renovations all around and custom furniture with my own twist. I want the site to really express my style and be a bit different. My companies name is transcend productions. We build quality cabinets for kitchens and baths. Custom stairs, trim work, patios, we roof, frame, you name it. No matter what the project we take so much pride and love our jobs that quality is always at the top of the list.

Lee no its not my shop. Its a sample of a more cost effective remodel project. Kind of to show that i can accommodate anyone's budget. I tend to only do high end renovations and i don't want to cut myself out from the customer will a smaller budget. That is one of 5 houses (all next to each other) that i remodeled for one owner. Hes buying one by one and improving the quality of homes in a low income area.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'd stay away from the flash. People on Iphones and Ipads
can't see it.

It also bloats the site and slows load time, which will annoy prospects
viewing your site on all mobile devices… which is a growing and
motivated segment of the market.


----------



## jonnytranscend (Jun 13, 2011)

Loren i am actually already coding for that. I will have a layout that caters to mobile devices specifically. I have been monitoring load times and so far the majority are having reasonable results. However i have began to tweek the site to improve load times soon. Thanks for the feedback!


----------

